# Returning to usa after many years



## Tlendon123 (Jun 30, 2013)

Hi guys very new to this forum stuff. 

I am a dual citizen uk/us. I was born in us and came to uk
At 2 years old. I am now 24 and want to move back. I plan
On getting married before I move. Now I'm not going to ask
About green cards and K forms for that. But I would like some
Advice on where abouts to live in California. I will be having a
Visit before commuting to move. But some general ideas would
Be very welcome. 

I'm looking to rent until I can establish a us credit rating. 
My budget is $1000 per month on rent. No idea how much 
Utilities will be though. 

I have lots of other questions but ill leave then for now!

Thanks. 

Tim Lendon


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

You of course have been filing your US taxes since you started earning 
otherwise you just need your US passport and SSN

the marriage may complicate things a little


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Marriage 
You can read up on K1 and CR1 in a lot of recents threads here.

California
What draws you to California? How do you plan to make a living?


----------



## Tlendon123 (Jun 30, 2013)

I haven't filed any tax. Didn't know about it till
I came on these forums today! Any idea how to 
Do this please?

I'm currently a chef and have 6 years experience. 
Will be looking for a catering job to start with then 
Look at other opportunities. 

I'm thinking California for a few reasons. Parents lived there. 
I'd love to be near the beach and close to cultural areas. Looked
At ocean beach in san diageo. Also san pedro but heard crime is 
Quite high there. 

Any other cities along the coast you could recommend? Lower pricing
For rent. 

Thanks.


----------



## Tlendon123 (Jun 30, 2013)

Also if I was to he married in the uk would that complicate things for the future move?


----------



## Azure13 (Jun 22, 2013)

Ventura is a nice coastal area. It's near Santa Barbara so probably within good distance for a restaurant job or catering, but Ventura is slightly less expensive than SB. In Los Angeles, Santa Monica or Venice could potentially be an option, but I'm not sure you could get a place for under $1000/month. Most one bedrooms in Los Angeles range from 1200-1600, especially along the coast. You might need to look more inland to the valley areas for cheaper prices.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Tlendon123 said:


> Also if I was to he married in the uk would that complicate things for the future move?


Read up on CR 1 visa - Davis sets links in every thread related to marriage US and foreign national. Otherwise travel.state.gov read through the immigrations visa section.

You also have to register with Selective Services asap! 

bev has posted about taxes for returning citizens on a regular basis. Use the search function. On mini pad I cannot set links for you.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Internal Revenue Service (IRS) | Embassy of the United States

http://www.sss.gov/default.htm

spousal visa CR1
http://travel.state.gov/visa/immigrants/types/types_2991.html


----------



## Tlendon123 (Jun 30, 2013)

Thanks guys!!!


----------



## JoeyJoJo! (Jun 25, 2013)

You don't need to file for taxes as you were 2 years old when you went to the uk. When you move to the US though and from then onwards you will need to file for taxes.


----------



## JohnSoCal (Sep 2, 2007)

I have lived all over California for several years. It i going to be very hard to find a 1 BR rental for $1,000 anywhere near the beach. It can be done but you will be limited. I lived in San Diego and it is a great city. you may be able to find what you want at Ocean Beach or Pacific Beach in San Diego. Inland is much cheaper. I would skip the Los Angeles area. Ventura is pretty nice but much more limited than San Diego.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

JoeyJoJo! said:


> You don't need to file for taxes as you were 2 years old when you went to the uk. When you move to the US though and from then onwards you will need to file for taxes.


Sorry, but that's just not the case. All US citizens, no matter where they are resident are supposed to file US income taxes for any year in which their worldwide income exceeds the filing threshold for their filing category (i.e. single, married filing jointly or separately from their spouse, head of household, etc.).

The OP is hardly the first US citizen living abroad to have not filed their tax returns - but on the return to the US it's usually a good idea to file a few years back, simply to clear their record with the IRS.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## JoeyJoJo! (Jun 25, 2013)

Bevdeforges said:


> Sorry, but that's just not the case. All US citizens, no matter where they are resident are supposed to file US income taxes for any year in which their worldwide income exceeds the filing threshold for their filing category (i.e. single, married filing jointly or separately from their spouse, head of household, etc.).
> 
> The OP is hardly the first US citizen living abroad to have not filed their tax returns - but on the return to the US it's usually a good idea to file a few years back, simply to clear their record with the IRS.
> Cheers,
> Bev


You don't need to do it. They don't care. I've just been through the process with the IRS. That's the latest.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

JoeyJoJo! said:


> You don't need to do it. They don't care. I've just been through the process with the IRS. That's the latest.


Unless you can post an official link to substantiate this statement it is a personal comment. US law requires its citizens to file annual tax returns unless their personal situation falls into some very specific categories.


----------



## Simey (Dec 4, 2012)

Tlendon123 said:


> Hi guys very new to this forum stuff.
> 
> I am a dual citizen uk/us. I was born in us and came to uk
> At 2 years old. I am now 24 and want to move back. I plan
> ...


Good luck. My situation was pretty similar to yours only 25 odd years ago. I was 21 and had been in the UK since I was 2. 

I recall establishing a credit history as being quite hard. I ended up doing it by joining the Army. Maybe things are easier today.

I call my experience "emigrating to my own country." Obviously having language and citizenship helps immeasurably but otherwise expect many of the same hurdles as a real immigrant.

$1,000 a month for rent sounds absurdly low to me. I paid that much for a fairly cheap efficiency 20 years ago. Have you considered Mississippi perhaps?


----------



## LIzCW (Dec 20, 2009)

My husband is a us citizen but had lived in the uk for over 20 years when we decided to move there so our situation was the same as yours. He had to file 3 years worth of back taxes in order for my green card to be fully processed. We ended up doing this minute but is suggest doing it sooner rather than later. I applied and received a spousal visa giving me a green card and the process was about 6 months from start to finish. Lots of paperwork but relatively simple to work through.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

It's not _too_ hard to establish a credit history in the U.S. provided you have steady income. Capital One, to pick an example, offers a "newcomers" credit card that's specifically designed for these circumstances. It's a very good one as long as you pay the balance in full on time every month. I would recommend setting up the card with full balance autopay.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

follw this report 

https://docs.google.com/viewer?srcid=0B3EruivFAao7M2lrUHdlTVBQUzg&pid=explorer&efh=false&a=v


----------

